# Lire le format .cbr depuis une source NAS



## jiritsu (23 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'une application IPad qui pourrait me permettre de lire des fichiers .cbr depuis une source NAS (une freebox en l'occurance).
Connaissez-vous une application qui le permet ?

Merci,
jiritsu


----------



## Larme (23 Juillet 2012)

Quand je tape .cbr sur l'AppStore, j'ai pas mal de résultats...
J'en ai essayé aucun cependant, je ne connaissais pas... Par contre, je ne sais pas s'ils peuvent accéder à ce qu'il y a sur ton NAS.


----------



## jiritsu (23 Juillet 2012)

Effectivement, il y a une multitude d'applications qui permettent de lire ce format. Malheureusement, à chaque fois que je lis leurs descriptions, elles ne font pas mention de NAS. 
En gros, il faut copier les fichiers sur l'Ipad.


----------

